# Whirlpool Refrig Water Filter Stuck



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Solved my own problem, which I createed to begin with.
Mike


----------



## filterdix (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike Swearingen said:


> Solved my own problem, which I createed to begin with.
> Mike


That is great but how about your refrigerator water filter now?? is it still ok?

_________________
Cuno Filters


----------



## jay182009 (Mar 10, 2009)

really you figure out but how you do that if you not like the idea of others


____________________
Ukf8001axx


----------

